

Google's Masterplan - makuchaku
http://adomado.com/social_connect/like_everything/1?url=http%3A%2F%2Fundergoogle.com%2Ftools%2FGoogleMasterPlanEN.html

======
evan0202
A bunch of random stuff on a whiteboard from 5 years ago.

I'm not trying to be negative, but how is this pertinent to the hacker news
community?

~~~
makuchaku
This image was referenced in the post "Leaving Google". Thought, might
interest someone...

